# What about yourself do you feel confident about?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

A feel go thread

I would say
My ability of numbers


----------



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

Good idea for a thread!

My determination. You can say a lot of things about me, but you can't say I don't try xP


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pretty much nothing anymore. I used to have some confidence in a few things but it was more ignorance of reality than anything. I guess I'd say I wish I had remained ignorant. It's the result of too much self-exploration.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Basically nothing. I can be a hard, diligent and conscientous worker when I need to be, so I often get by on that. But I have no real talents. I'm not a natural at anything. I have almost no confidence in anything I do.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Can easily memorize useless facts and song lyrics

Stronger than most people

Pretty good driver
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

At this point, nothing.


----------



## Allieee20 (Jan 22, 2021)

I am determined and a hard worker.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm very confident (probably ironically for this site) in the knowledge that I will always be able to think of something to say. It's just not possible for me not to. (just ask my wife)

I'm very good at talking to people, making them feel at ease, making them laugh etc.

That has never factored into my social anxiety - other things do.

Can also be quite determined if I really want something. Like when I wanted my degree - it took me 3 years just to start it but I got there eventually. I have to really want it though.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm stubbornly persistent when I really want something, to the point I may even take the plunge to do something that I normally wouldn't because of SA


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

My upfront emotional tolerance.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Slaying


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think there's anything. There's nothing I'm great at really, so there's nothing I'm confident about.


----------



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

Reading this thread makes me wish I knew some of you people personally so I could tell you what your positive traits are oh my lord
Like, I know y'all have them! There isn't a single person on Earth who doesn't have at least one positive trait, and that's a fact! Fight me! lol


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Problem solving at work!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My psychic intuition and ability to figure most things out on my own without any help.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Nothing. 

I used to think I was empathetic but that's kind of a joke now really, since I've (arguably) been the main reason for someone's (natural) death 6 years ago, so no. I'm not confident about anything.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I know I can write relatively well, and I can be a good person to talk to if you're having an emotional crisis. But I'm not good enough at either of those to make any money from them, so the things I'm best at I'm not good enough at to be competitive and my weaknesses put me well below average. So I'm also confident I'm going to die penniless in a gutter.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm confident that I'm becoming less rigid and cynical, more open and empathetic as I grow older. It's a constant internal struggle but I'm relieved to realise I'm unlikely to end up a bitter ideologue. That particular abyss is not going anywhere but at least now I'm alert to its existence.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

Iâ€™m good at academics, I donâ€™t think that thereâ€™s anything that I canâ€™t understand if I put my mind to it. Really I donâ€™t think that thereâ€™s anything that I canâ€™t do (within reason) besides communicate like a socially competent human (I am almost hopeless on this point).


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

There's nothing I'm confident about.


----------



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

truant said:


> So I'm also confident I'm going to die penniless in a gutter.


I laughed, only because I related so much. If I didn't have parents who were willing/able to take me in, I'd probably be homeless myself.


----------



## Shrinking_Violet (Jan 24, 2021)

Nothing. I'm a terrible person.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

staticradio725 said:


> I laughed, only because I related so much. If I didn't have parents who were willing/able to take me in, I'd probably be homeless myself.


I'm glad that some parents can be that supportive. I wouldn't want anyone else to be in my position. :|


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

My morals


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

My persistence. If I really want something pretty much nothing can stop me from going after it but myself. Sometimes I don't know when to quit though. If I find something I really like and isn't just another distraction to me I'll pour everything I have into it but again sometimes it's too much and I get burnt out.

I could really work on finding balance in the things I choose to do.

I've been told by several therapists over the years that I'm insightful


Creative


And even though I've gone to the last shred of hope at times I never give up


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

not a damn thing


----------



## movingbee (Oct 12, 2017)

Being an optimistic person. I do believe that everything happens for a reason. Like this pandemic, better consider it as an eye opener to reflect the importance of time being with our loved ones.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm gonna change my answer to everything and nothing. I think true confidence comes from a place of acceptance rather than thinking of things you feel confident about. When you are confident in doing something you are not thinking about what you're doing, you just do it. It's almost as if it's not you who is doing, you lose the overwhelming sense of self-consciousness, you lose "yourself" in what you are doing.

Edit: For instance, if when walking you're thinking about how you're walking, you are self-conscious about how you're walking. When you allow your natural confidence to surface you are just walking.

So true confidence in oneself would be self-aware but not self-conscious. You wouldn't need to think about yourself, you would do. You would _just do you_.

"There is no try, only do or do not." - Yoda 😊


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

My school work and my grades


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Against the wishes of mother nature, I have refused to die for 25 years of my life.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

That I'm a good volunteer


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Erm months later I'm going to change my answer.

I'm confident in myself to do my best when it's something I want to do.

I'm confident in my ability to learn and grow.

I'm confident in my knowledge of myself through personal experience gained through self-reflection and awareness.

Basically, _I'm confident in myself_.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

I’m confident in my common sense, my common sense should always prevail in whatever situation I end up in.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I'm emotionally resilient


----------

